
Ask HN: How to you get freelance/contract work? - palerdot
Please throw some light particularly on how you mangage to consistently get freelance work to pay your bills.
======
brudgers
Getting the work is about 80% of being freelancing/contracting. Doing the work
is the other 80%.

------
mattbgates
I have since stopped actively freelancing, but I did it from 2011 to 2017, and
I still have just a few clients left.

Short: Lived in another country for a while, made a website for a nonprofit
there for free, built up some experience. Moved back home, jobless, applied to
Craigslist programmer job, boss had a friend who needed some web work, and
told me to charge for it, which helped me understand invoicing.

After that, I began to solicit Craigslist for clients. I definitely had some
great luck there, just know most people want to meet you when you are local
and they prefer it so they can know you are in the same timezone as them if
they have issues.

My brother, working as a waiter, who makes conversation, always keeps me in
mind, and has some of my business cards handy for when he wants to refer me.
I've gotten two clients from him, and one of those clients lives in Africa! My
girlfriend also deals well with office gossip and we've been able to acquire a
client or two that way as well.

I acquired business cards which I hand out for networking and whoever comes
into my house, contractor/plumber/electrician/etc. I always let them know what
I do and get their business cards (many of them do side work for extra money)
in case they need something or they wish for me to refer some personal
business to them.

Currently trying to start a drone business and working with my real estate
agent (the one who got me the house I live in), whose giving me some practice
and helping me to touch up my videos. Free work for now.. but having houses I
can fly and film in and around to practice with without any questions is a
nice balance at this time.

Anyways.... most of my work obtained has been through Craigslist, referrals,
or repeat work, and sometimes even networking. One thing that I've always
been: the web dev who picks up the pieces when the web dev before me
disappears without a trace or just isn't doing the job of maintaining or
fixing the website. I also answer my phone within 2-3 hours when any of my
clients call. Clients have peace of mind when you answer your phone and affirm
to them that you are now aware of the issue and looking into it. These types
of clients become very loyal to you because if they are running a business..
and something happens to their website, the only person that matters at that
time.. is you.

I've been lucky thus far... but I am beginning to wind down in the freelancing
field so I can focus on other things.

My advice to you is to get a few websites/clients under your belt and you
should probably go through Craigslist. You can ask a few of your friends if
they want websites if you are just trying to build a portfolio and either
build free or charge a small fee. Get some business cards while you are at it
too. If you have a few under your belt already, go around your neighborhood
and jot down in your notes all of the local shops in the area... go visit
their websites, and note which ones need work. Then return to those businesses
and ask if they are looking for a new website and let them know your prices.
Hopefully you can also entice any clients with a referral bonus to them... if
you charge $1500 for a website, than 10% isn't a bad deal for potential future
referrals and motivation from your current clients.

